# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مدیریت مالی یـــــــــا بازرگانی؟

## فاطمه زهرا

سلام

میشه با دلیل بگین مدیریت مالی بهتره یا بازرگانی؟

و اینکه برای یک خانوم آینده شغلی اش چگونه است؟

و اینکه چقدر انسانی ها میتوانند در مدیریت مالی موفق باشند ؟

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام
> 
> میشه با دلیل بگین مدیریت مالی بهتره یا بازرگانی؟
> 
> و اینکه برای یک خانوم آینده شغلی اش چگونه است؟
> 
> و اینکه چقدر انسانی ها میتوانند در مدیریت مالی موفق باشند ؟


فکر کنم که هر دوتاشو راحت میشه تو دانشگاه پیام نور خوند،ولی مدیریت مالیه بازرگانی عالیه و آیندشم خوبه بهرحال خانومین دیگه....موفقیت هم بستگی به تلاش و کوشش خودت داره

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> فکر کنم که هر دوتاشو راحت میشه تو دانشگاه پیام نور خوند،ولی مدیریت مالیه بازرگانی عالیه و آیندشم خوبه بهرحال خانومین دیگه....موفقیت هم بستگی به تلاش و کوشش خودت داره


ممنون.اینکه میگین مدیریت مالی بازرگانی عالیه یعنی لیسانس بازرگانی و فوق لیسانس مالی؟

----------


## ..زهرا..

یکی بیاد جواب بده :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

من جای شما بودم 

بازرگانی میخوندم

و واسه کارشناسی ارشد مدیریت mba میخوندم

سوالی چیزی هست من درخدمتم

----------


## ..زهرا..

> من جای شما بودم 
> 
> بازرگانی میخوندم
> 
> و واسه کارشناسی ارشد مدیریت mba میخوندم
> 
> سوالی چیزی هست من درخدمتم


ممنون ازشما بین 3تارشته ی مدیریت دولتی وبازرگانی وصنعتی پس بازرگانی بهتره؟بازارکارشون میدونین چجوریه ؟بامدرک کارشناسیش میشه کارپیداکرد ؟واستخدام ادارجات تورشته های مدیریتی چجوریه؟؟برای ارشد mba.که گفتین قبولیش سخته ؟وبازارکارمدیریت سازمان خوبه؟ یه چیزدیگه توکارشناسی مدیریتا نوع دانشگاه که ازاد باشه یا پیام نو یادولتی چقد فرق داره؟

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

ببین دوست من

بین این مدریت ها 

مدریت بازرگانی و صنعتی از بقیه قوی ترن

اگه پارتی دارید یا سرمایه دار ------> فقط بازرگانی

اگه ندارید بین صنعتی و بازرگانی ببین چی علاقه داری ! کار توکارخونه ؟ کار بیزینسی ؟

رشته جذابی است این مدریت بازرگانی

یه خورده بازارش اشباع شدس قبول ولی همیشه واسه ستاره ها کار هست

بعدشم 100 البته کسی که سراسری خونده باشه کار واسش خیلی بیشتره 

بعدشم اگه مدریت میخوند قول نمیدم تا کارشناسی کار باشه واسه ارشد برنامه ریزی کنید

----------


## فاطمه زهرا

> ببین دوست من
> 
> بین این مدریت ها 
> 
> مدریت بازرگانی و صنعتی از بقیه قوی ترن
> 
> اگه پارتی دارید یا سرمایه دار ------> فقط بازرگانی
> 
> اگه ندارید بین صنعتی و بازرگانی ببین چی علاقه داری ! کار توکارخونه ؟ کار بیزینسی ؟
> ...


ممنون از پاسختان
اما البته که مدیریت مالی از همه این ها قوی تر است

----------


## مریام

سلام من دانشجو بیمه اکو هستم بنظرتون من ارشد مدیریت مالی بخونم یا اکچواری یا بیزنس و بانک ؟

----------

